# Could this be DP ? Head pressure turning into "tunnel of energy"



## krimsom (Jun 7, 2011)

Back in the end 2007 I was in a relationship that was hurting me VERY much. At first I would be very upset for a weekend, than I would get back to normal, but I've been frustrated quite a few times. At the end I had nightmares (5 months later), felt bad for entire days, it was really shitty.

At that context I was drinking quite a lot and I smoked weed 2x. The first time was ok, but on the second time I started feeling some pressure in my head while I was smoking (a girl had a panic attack, although I don't remember it very well I think I didn't have a very nice trip but in general stayed calm). During this time I was working in contact with cigarette smoke, and until nowadays, I who quite liked to smoke cigarettes, can't tolerate them because I still feel this pressure in the head (not constantly and usually it is very weak and doesn't bother me at all) and I think cigarettes amplify it.

I was/am very annoyed with this pressure on my head but I've never done anything about it.

In early 2009 I'd broken up with this girl and went travelling and was I feeling really sad. I was drinking quite a lot and smoking weed (which I hadn't done since I felt that weird pressure). And on one specific time I was smoking weed, I felt this pressure in my head intensify a LOT and "explode" into a very intense "tunnel of energy" across my chest. It was a great experience. It felt like I understood a lot of things.

I had a similar sensation a few times before while smoking weed, but it had never "exploded", mainly because I was afraid of dying or having some kind of severe injury, the time it happened I accepted all the possible consequences and was very calm.

I don't think there was a major change after the "tunnel of energy" episode, but I have fear having a stroke if I experience it again.

Since the end of 2007, I have the impression that I have lost the connection with a part of myself, the part responsible for my emotions. Things seem not to be as intense as they were and I get myself trying to go back to the previous state.

I have the impression that the pressure I feel in my head is the part that was disconnected from me, and once I solve this problem everything will be fine. But I haven't been successful so far.

As I was reading the forums I could relate to some extent with DP but I couldn't find anything really like this. I am finally going to the neurologist to check it out.

Does anyone relates to that ?

Any doubt just let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Clare161 (May 20, 2011)

Hi

I was suffering from this pressure in your head that you speak about. This was one of the 1st symptoms I got. I went to see my GP - he diagnosed my with a sinus infection and gave me antibiotics. I knew walking out of his office that day that it wasn't a sinus infection. I took the medication, and it didnt get any better as I had suspected!

A few months later, I went to get a second opinion from another doctor - it was then the I was diagnosed with DR.

It does get better! I have suffered with DR 24/7 for just over a year now. I find in hotter weather that it get worse. Compared with other symptoms though, its not the worst!

I hope this helps.

Clare


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

I've experienced similar things. I also know what you mean by "pressure in the head", but to me, it easily transforms into something I'd rather call anger, or an urge to cry, or pain, sometimes feeling like not being awake, sometimes I'd describe it as brain fog, other times I feel like I'm empty.

I experience it now about 10% of how I felt it months ago.

I think the "energy" is the right word. There's something to release.

What is the most incredible thing about DP/Anxiety is its extreme intensity being totally harmless. This is why I can't believe the brain problem/chemical imbalance/nervous system problem explanation, because there were moments, when I experienced EXTREME DP/ANXIETY, and was TOTALLY calm at the same time.


----------



## krimsom (Jun 7, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> I've experienced similar things. I also know what you mean by "pressure in the head", but to me, it easily transforms into something I'd rather call anger, or an urge to cry, or pain, sometimes feeling like not being awake, sometimes I'd describe it as brain fog, other times I feel like I'm empty.
> 
> I experience it now about 10% of how I felt it months ago.
> 
> ...


Where did you feel it ?
Mine is in the upper left back of my head. It is like a point.
I don't feel it all time, but I know it is there all the time. That is, if I focus, I can feel it, always.

It is very weird, specially because its intensity increases with focus and it "unleashes energy".


----------



## krimsom (Jun 7, 2011)

Clare161 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was suffering from this pressure in your head that you speak about. This was one of the 1st symptoms I got. I went to see my GP - he diagnosed my with a sinus infection and gave me antibiotics. I knew walking out of his office that day that it wasn't a sinus infection. I took the medication, and it didnt get any better as I had suspected!
> 
> ...


Hey Clare,

Thanks for the response. It's been 3.5 years that I've been feeling that. Now that I have an idea of what it is I hope I can get rid of it for good








Where do you feel the head pressure ? Can you intensify it by focusing ? Have you felt some kind of energy coming from it when its very intense ?


----------

